# CSI'd out?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I already quit watching CSI Miami and CSI NY, but still watch CSI. That will change when Gil leaves. Anyone else feel this genre is worn out?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I still watch them all, but I haven't really enjoyed Miami since the day it went on the air. I really don't know why I keep it in my timers. I still like the original and NY


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 7 or 8 CSI Miami's stacked up on the DVR.

I used to use "It's pretty in HD" as an excuse why I still watch it, but that doesn't even fly anymore.

I still enjoy CSI and CSI:NY and watch them soon after they broadcast.


phox


----------



## Bijou Media (Jul 28, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> I already quit watching CSI Miami and CSI NY, but still watch CSI. That will change when Gil leaves. Anyone else feel this genre is worn out?


Same here, I gave up on them last year when the strike started.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I still watch all 3.I like CSI & CSI NY the best.Other than Callie,I really don't care for the Miami version.Too bad it wasn't David Caruso that left after he was shot last year.That would have been a grandeous exit for him and all those stupid story lines that revolved around him and his kid.That's where I think the series skewed away from some good writing.It's definitely gone down hill in the past 2 seasons.


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

On occasion I've tried to watch a few CSI's but just never could get interested or understand what all the hype was about. Always seemed to me like a repeat of the "if one works, we'll make 20 more just like it" syndrome that seems to plague the entertainment industry (and a few others). Perhaps the lack of interest will finally let us get us to a point where one good version survives. Please network Gods, give us a little more variety, don't insult our intelligence and do a little more to keep creativity alive during these dark days.


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't stand CSI Miami because of David Caruso, his ego is so big they have to use wide angle lens for all his shots. He did nothing for N.Y.P.D. then he ask for a raise (from $20,000 per episode to $100,000 an episode) and the producers let him go, then they bought in Jimmy Smits (the producers first choice) to take his place which improved the shows ratings by leaps and bounds. Caruso tried the big screen, but failed at that to, if CSI Miami would have been the original CSI it would have failed in the first two years. My 2 cents only….


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

We still watch them all here. Tho we tend to laugh at David Caruso's "serious" one-liners. 

CSI-still the best, wondering if the chemistry will still work...
CSI:NY-often pretty good and we like Gary Sinise.
CSI:Miami-nice scenery and well shot in HD most of the time...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'll never be sick of CSI. While the plots are pretty formulamatic, I still love all three. While CSI:Miami isn't that great, and has got a bit worse over time, the eye candy keeps me watching.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We still watch all three. The original and NY we regard as drama. Miami we treat as a dramedy with all those goofy overacted one-liners and it is palatable. Plus it has those really cool transparent almost wall-sized touch screens instead of CRT's found in most law enforcement agencies.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

I was CSI'd out about 3 years ago.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

is CSI the new Law and Order?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I have to admit to never having watched a single minute of the various CSIs.

Not a judgment on the shows it's just that I have limited viewing time and it's already taken up with other stuff.

Did intend to watch the Miami version since it had a couple of _Roswell_ alumni Rodriguez & Fehr, but maybe one day on DVD.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with the OP, I'm burnt out. I find myself several episodes behind all the time with no real interest to catch up. Perhaps during the offseason I will catch up, but with so many other intriguing series the CSI genre isn't doing it for me much anymore.


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

I watch all three "CSI's" I still can't get over how great "CSI-Miami looks in HD!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I tend to watch CSI:LV but NEVER will I watch CSI:Miami .. ain't gonna happen ..

I've got no problem with Gil leaving .. Now's a good time .. Just keep the story lines good and no problem ..


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

The only CSI I have ever watched and I still watch is Vegas.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

We still enjoy CSI and CSI:NY. We never could get into CSI:Miami. I can't stand Caruso, so CSI:MIami never had a chance in our house!

CSI has been our favorite, with NY a close second, but I think William Peterson leaving may reverse that....

Either way, to answer the original question, no we're not CSI'd out. We still really enjoy our CSI fix each week.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I will side with these two comments below.

How in the world is Miami still on the air anyways? What craptastic television! But CSI: and NY is great TV. Original is by far the best and I think it will still be great with William Peterson's replacement.

Please CBS, cancel Miami! Look at the shows we lost because NBC thought they couldn't beat Miami: _Journeyman_!!!! T_he Black Donnellys_!! Man I want those shows back and I blame CSI:Miami for loosing these great TV shows.



Sharkie_Fan said:


> We still enjoy CSI and CSI:NY. We never could get into CSI:Miami. I can't stand Caruso, so CSI:MIami never had a chance in our house!
> 
> CSI has been our favorite, with NY a close second, but I think William Peterson leaving may reverse that....
> 
> Either way, to answer the original question, no we're not CSI'd out. We still really enjoy our CSI fix each week.





> *Jaytee946*Can't stand CSI Miami because of David Caruso, his ego is so big they have to use wide angle lens for all his shots. He did nothing for N.Y.P.D. then he ask for a raise (from $20,000 per episode to $100,000 an episode) and the producers let him go, then they bought in Jimmy Smits (the producers first choice) to take his place which improved the shows ratings by leaps and bounds. Caruso tried the big screen, but failed at that to, if CSI Miami would have been the original CSI it would have failed in the first two years.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Please CBS, cancel Miami! Look at the shows we lost because NBC thought they couldn't beat Miami: Journeyman!!!! The Black Donnellys!! Man I want those shows back and I blame CSI:Miami for loosing these great TV shows.


CSI:Miami is Monday nights #1 show, is it not? Is it CBS' fault they have the highest rated show that night and others can't compete? And NBC could have just as easily moved those shows to a different day/timeslot or not had them there to begin with. I never watched The Black Donnellys, I wanted to but forgot about it and I was a huge fan of Journeyman, but I'm not blaming CBS or CSI:Mimai for its cancelation.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I watch them all, but really only pay attention to CSI.

CSI:NY and CSI:MIAMI are just background filler when I'm on the internet late at night (since my wife gave up on them a couple of years ago).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

mreposter said:


> is CSI the new Law and Order?


I agree with that. I used to love all the Law and Order shows, but now I don't watch any of them at all. My watching of CSI has been pretty spotty--watching all the shows, doing some watching, then missing shows. And now I don't really care to watch any of them anymore.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Well I am not sure, I really liked the original Cast of CSI but Gil was a special part of that. I do not like the new woman who replaced Warrick. I like L Fishburne but not sure if he will fill Petersons shoes. 
CSI NY, no thanks and Miami, hate the blonde and Caruso. The one guy I liked they killed off a few years ago.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

Personally, I can't distinguish one of these types of shows from another. I'm not a fan, just not my cup of tea. There are too many of these shows out there. As for the fans of these shows, it must get frustrating to see that a show you really like can be so over saturated with copy cat shows. I personally think it's horrible when a great idea comes along and then every network has to have their own version, ten times over. It happened with reality shows, then the game shows, and now the CSI type of shows.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

CSI:Miami lost it's series link privileges around here just a few weeks ago. The show may be nice to look at in HD but that was not enough to overcome the poor acting (especially that of Emily Procter) and writing. 

CSI:LV has been a favorite around here for the last few years, Thanks to Spike, I think we have actually seen every episode. I think it is fair to say that it will remain a series link through at least the end of the season. The wife and I agree we need to give Fishburne a fair shot but personally I see the show bombing once Gil is officially out the door.

CSI:NY is a new watch in our house. We watched an episode a couple years back when Vanessa Ferlito was on the show and hated it. I decided to give it another shot over the summer thanks to Spike and have come to like the series.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Still watch CSI and CSI:NY. Stopped watching Miami a couple of years ago. I think that NY has gotten much better over the last couple of years. 

I also don't like the new girl on Vegas, kinda get the feeling that she is only temporary though.


----------



## sacalait (Aug 6, 2007)

I still watch all three although I have no problem canceling an episode of CSI:Miami if the MNF matchup draws my attention and I happen to be recording on the other tuner.

Anything to keep more reality TV from flooding the airways is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Miami was barely tolerable until they killed off the best players. I might return to watching it if they do finally kill off Caruso. NY and LV are still great but imminent changes to LV cast may change that.

CSI reruns will always be far more watchable than all the stupid no-real 'reality' shows that seem to be on continuously. With Leno taking over prime time next year, Law and Order will be the only NBC show remaining on my DVR schedule.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phox_mulder said:


> I have 7 or 8 CSI Miami's stacked up on the DVR.
> 
> I used to use "It's pretty in HD" as an excuse why I still watch it, but that doesn't even fly anymore.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same for us. If there's nothing else to watch, we'll put a _Miami _on. Otherwise, we stay current with _CSI _and _CSI:NY_.

Of all the Bruckheimer shows, I enjoy _Cold Case_ the most. /steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

txtommy said:


> With Leno taking over prime time next year, Law and Order will be the only NBC show remaining on my DVR schedule.


Wife and I also still enjoy the _L&O's_ a lot. Based on your comments, I'm guessing you don't watch _Life_? We love that one as well. /steve


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve Mehs said:


> CSI:Miami is Monday nights #1 show, is it not? Is it CBS' fault they have the highest rated show that night and others can't compete? And NBC could have just as easily moved those shows to a different day/timeslot or not had them there to begin with. I never watched The Black Donnellys, I wanted to but forgot about it and I was a huge fan of Journeyman, but I'm not blaming CBS or CSI:Mimai for its cancelation.


No it's not CBS' fault at all and I beleive it is the number one show in it's slot. How? I don't know because look at the majority here.... we don't like it. We are real world people, in my eyes and can't understand how the show is rated number one. I heard somewhere that Miami is the next Baywatch. It is HUGE outside of the US. 

The thing that makes me the most mad was that NBC canceled Journeyman only because it wasn't picking up the ratings and the internet said it was because of Miami. Journeyman was so well written and acted and a great show that it made my blood boil to see it leave. I can't watch Grays Anatomy now because of Kevin McKidd is now on that show and he reminds me of Journeyman.

Needless to say, I am not "blaming" CBS or Miami, I am blaming people for watching a third rate show and in turn loosing some great television.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

We have watched CSI LV since the beginning. We watched Miami for maybe 3 years and NY for maybe 5 or 6 episodes before we just decided they were not as good as the original and we did not have time for them any more.

All the shows play fast an loose with what is possible and with the amount of time the things athat are possible would take. But On CSI:NY, when they took some crappy pawn shop camera with maybe 480 lines of resolution on a good day, then used the "overscan" to see something off the edge of the picture, saw a person there in teh overscan area, zoomed in on the guy's eyeball that was 20 plus feet away, then "enhanced" the image so much that not only could they tell that there was someone reflected in his eyball, but they could get a clear picture of who that was, I started to just say it was too much.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Needless to say, I am not "blaming" CBS or Miami, I am blaming people for watching a third rate show and in turn loosing some great television.


Same here. I'm still disappointed that 2 years ago,_ Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip_ was canceled because it couldn't compete for viewers with _CSI:Miami_. /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, after much hand-wringing we finally gave up on all CSIs and L&Os. They're just not cutting it anymore. Crime procedurals have their ups and downs... and we're just bored with the form right now. At some point someone will come back and reinvent it again, and we'll start watching them again.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Lee L said:


> But On CSI:NY, when they took some crappy pawn shop camera with maybe 480 lines of resolution on a good day, then used the "overscan" to see something off the edge of the picture, saw a person there in teh overscan area, zoomed in on the guy's eyeball that was 20 plus feet away, then "enhanced" the image so much that not only could they tell that there was someone reflected in his eyball, but they could get a clear picture of who that was, I started to just say it was too much.


:lol: That is so true! But they do that with all the shows. I guess I take it with a grain of salt and know better. :nono2:


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I haven't really watched any of the CSI's this year, although I'm still watching NCIS. I caught the first few episodes of the original CSI, but haven't been drawn back yet. But I'll probably catch this week's episode before totally writing it off. I'm done with NY and Miami.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I watch both CSI:LV and CSI:NY, with CSI:NY slowly becoming my favorite of the two and now with William Patterson leaving that may just happen, we'll have to see what Laurence Fishburne can do for the show. 

I cannot stand CSI:Miami. I tried watching it but for some reason finding a body on a "hill" in Miami, or seeing a mountain in the background like I did in several episodes from the first season just doesn't seem right to me since there are no hills or mountains in Miami.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

We still watch all three here


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

CSI: Miami forever! :lol: It is campy and trite. Just what I was looking for. I try to watch something profound and meaningful within the next 24 hours to compensate. :lol: 

CSI:LV and NY are the same show with different players. I stopped watching NY. There is a limited amount of time I can spend on the corpse de jour and finding out how it came to be.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> I cannot stand CSI:Miami. I tried watching it but for some reason finding a body on a "hill" in Miami, or seeing a mountain in the background like I did in several episodes from the first season just doesn't seem right to me since there are no hills or mountains in Miami.


What!? How about Panther Mound Summit? It at least 3 feet above sea level.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not only CSI'd out but CBS'd out! I just don't get the fascination with murder. Virtually every drama on CBS involves murder investigation. Every show is practically the same and every episode of each show is the same formula. How many times can someone watch a murder investigation? Apparently it must be thousands of times since CBS draws the most viewers but not me. I watch virtually nothing on CBS.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

koji68 said:


> What!? How about *Panther Mound Summit*? It at least 3 feet above sea level.


For those seeking further information or desiring to conquer this peak check this out: http://www.mountainzone.com/mountains/detail.asp?fid=7873756 I may have to drive down there just to say I've done it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve said:


> Wife and I also still enjoy the _L&O's_ a lot. /steve


Fell asleep watching an episode of Law & Order several years back & we have not watched it since.

Law & Order: CI, the wife and I both like with the exception of Wheeler. Not sure what it is but she irritates me.

Law & Order: SVU is real close to losing it's series link. The new ADA is awful and a couple more stories with Oliva discussing how she was a victim and it's out of here.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Richard King said:


> For those seeking further information or desiring to conquer this peak check this out: http://www.mountainzone.com/mountains/detail.asp?fid=7873756 I may have to drive down there just to say I've done it.


hahaha, now that is just hilarious!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

CSI: Miami - Good for cleavage shots and background tv

CSI : NY - Some good storylines, but getting to close to "hill street blues" romantic

CSI, ah the old staple. Will Gil leaving make it suck. Hmmmm, not for me. They have burnt his storyline to the fingers. There are many good actors out there to take his place and add new blood. But they cannot survive with the existing cast.

But all three have got to stop the super science rocking montage scenes. Just ask someone to look in the microscope or show the person showing someone else how it was done. The bouncy rad zoom in and out gee whiz to music scenes make my eyes roll and want to FF.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

armophob said:


> CSI: Miami - Good for cleavage shots and background tv
> 
> CSI : NY - Some good storylines, but getting to close to "hill street blues" romantic
> 
> ...


I am not sure what I think about Fishburne being on the show though - he's different from Peterson for sure. Still trying to figure out how are they going to move him from the university to the lab.

And yes - Miami is eye candy. Otherwise the stories are ridiculous - I love the scenes where he has to dramatically put on his sunglasses to fight crime. And the dialogue - "Well, Frank... that's a dead body". And I couldn't ever get into NY. On the flip side - my wife watches both Miami and NY, and doesn't like Vegas.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

bobl said:


> I'm not only CSI'd out but CBS'd out! I just don't get the fascination with murder. Virtually every drama on CBS involves murder investigation. Every show is practically the same and every episode of each show is the same formula. How many times can someone watch a murder investigation? Apparently it must be thousands of times since CBS draws the most viewers but not me. I watch virtually nothing on CBS.


Completely the opposite. CBS by far is my most watched network, due in large part by their excellent top notch crime series. CSI, CSI:Miami, CSI:NY, Cold Case, The Mentalist, Criminal Minds, Numbers, Cold Case and not sure if you could totally call it a crime show but, Eleventh Hour. Give me as much murder as possible and then some, NCIS and Without A Trace are the only two on CBS that I don't watch. Been meaning to get into Without A Trace ever since the CSI crossover episode, but never did. I watch 11.5 hours of programming total on CBS per week, 4.5 hours on FOX, NBC, ABC and the CW combined. I'd be happy if there was nothing else on TV but crime and legal dramas, and some sci fi serials a la Jericho or Threshold, but as we've seen, that doesn't work out too well.

As long as it's not so called 'Reality TV' I'm good.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

CSI: Miami lost me when the windows to a Hummer were cracking form the 'water pressure' of being in 6 feet of water. I mean, I can suspend disbelief only SO much (like DNA results in a few minutes). The writers should be forced to watch selected episodes of "Mythbusters".

Having said that, I like "The Mentalist" so CBS balances out the scale there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

djlong said:


> CSI: Miami lost me when the windows to a Hummer were cracking form the 'water pressure' of being in 6 feet of water. I mean, I can suspend disbelief only SO much (like DNA results in a few minutes). The writers should be forced to watch selected episodes of "Mythbusters".
> 
> Having said that, I like "The Mentalist" so CBS balances out the scale there.


+1. _Mentalist_, _Cold Case_ and maybe _Criminal Minds_ would be my "keepers" if forced to choose between CBS shows.

Other "law enforcement" shows I'd "keep"... _Life, Bones, The Closer, Raising the Bar, Saving Grace_

My second tier would include _CSI _(Vegas), all three _L&O's_, and perhaps _Boston Legal_ and _Life on Mars_. /steve


----------



## cstelter (Sep 20, 2007)

I've always had this 'see it through til the end' attitude with shows I've watched. With DVR's since 2000 I've really trimmed back what I decide to watch new. But I have this insane list of shows I'm watching only because they're *STILL ON* and I've seen all episodes more or less to this piont.

E.R. (Yay, one off my list *finally*)
L&O I still enjoy it... 
L&O SVU Didn't like it the first season but then it grew on me, best of L&O these days I think
L&O:CI 
CSI:LV My wife started watching this and likes almost nothing else I watch so I started watching it for something to share. Still the best of the CSI's
CSI:Miami My wife likes this one, so I watch. We usually don't get around to it til summer though. We've watched 2 episodes thus far this year
CSI:NY I actually like this one a close second to LV
NCIS: My wife loves any show with Mark Harmon & I like the banter/zaniness of this show better than any of the CSI's or L&O's.
Criminal Minds: Was a Tivo Suggestion and I got hooked after a couple episodes.

WILL THESE SHOWS ever end??? I'm ready. Fortunately, with a DVR, each episode can be watched in 45minutes so these 9 hours of TV a week can be distilled down to 6.75 hours and with about 20 episodes a year each, spreading some of them into the summer allows for only at most half that a week so I can track the 9 series at a cost of only 3.5hr/week, but I have to second the notion that CBS is all crime all the time all the same. I wouldn't cry a bit if all 9 went off the air next year. 

Now if I could just leave something unfinished, I think I would be happier. I was very happy when NYPD Blue ended-- I liked the show, but man it seemed like it was on forever. Shows didn't use to last 11+ seasons.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I never got into NY -- watched part of the first season and did not care for it.

I watched the first few seasons of Miami -- gave it up because of other conflicts Mondays.

I've watched Vegas religiously since its initial episode (I recall when premiered on Fridays after The Fugitive) and continue to do so.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Watch all CSI's, criminal minds etc.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like and watch Miami and the original - never really liked NY. Wil Gil leaving the original, I may only watch Miami. Really like the scenery and the Hummers! Have tried to copy Caruso's trick of looking at you sideways and tilted, but it does not work for me.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Richard King said:


> For those seeking further information or desiring to conquer this peak check this out: http://www.mountainzone.com/mountains/detail.asp?fid=7873756 I may have to drive down there just to say I've done it.


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

cweave02 said:


> ...Have tried to copy Caruso's trick of looking at you sideways and tilted, but it does not work for me.


Try it with your avatar dog - tilt his snout down and lower the sunglasses just a bit!:icon_cool


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> I already quit watching CSI Miami and CSI NY, but still watch CSI. That will change when Gil leaves. Anyone else feel this genre is worn out?


No I still watch them all . I like CSI New York the best .I think it is a big mistake for Peterson to leave .The show is still a number one show and he has the main role . He should ride the show out until it get's axed . I have seen other main role player's leave high rated show's to do movies's and get one movie and you never hear of them again . I say stay and show me the money .


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Gil is gone. (Nice touch in the end - I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen the episode). From the previews of next week's show, it looks as though Fishburne will fit in nicely.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

^ Agreed -- nice departure for Grissom last night. I liked the bullet-time nod to Fishburne.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

pfueri said:


> [...]I say stay and show me the money .


Have a feeling that as a CSI producer, Petersen will never have to worry about money for the rest of his life. thanks to re-runs.  He's in the same envious boat as Kelsey Grammar, I think. Free to produce other shows or act again, or do absolutely nothing but live the good life! :lol: /steve


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

I got turned off by CSI after a few seasons. It seemed to me that Gil knew everything, and that got old. Never got into Miami, mainly b/c of Caruso. I ignored NY until this past summer. The wife was bugging me that she wanted the CSI's on spike, so I figured I'd give the NY one a try and setup the dvr to grab a few NY CSI's. Must say i was pleasantly surprised. Began collecting episodes from spike and have watched it steadily till we caught up with the current season on CBS. We kept all of the current season episodes until we were done with the re-runs, then watched this season......i think we r all caught up now.....


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I took CSI off my series link as of last nights terrible episode, to bad Gil Grissom left the show.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I thought last night's episode welcoming Ray was a good one. His level of expertise lets the viewers see some of the more mundane chores of a CSI, but we learn something too. We've gone from someone knowing "everything" (Gil) to one at entry level (Ray), which gives us more to see and learn. I liked it!

I have never watched Miami because of David Caruso. I disliked him before with his know-it-all attitude and slow speech, and I won't watch anything he's in.

I do like NY--even while realizing some of the "science" they use is more like sci-fi.

Criminal Minds is a favorite, and I like both Burn Notice and Leverage (a lot!).


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Charise said:


> I thought last night's episode welcoming Ray was a good one. His level of expertise lets the viewers see some of the more mundane chores of a CSI, but we learn something too. We've gone from someone knowing "everything" (Gil) to one at entry level (Ray), which gives us more to see and learn. I liked it!


Exactly. Had to wonder when the nod(s) to Grissom were coming though:


Spoiler



Nick eating the fly and Hodges and the pig fetus


. The only thing I hope Ray doesn't continue to do is remind me of Morpheus most of the time. He will do well in this role.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a good first episode as him being one of the team members.I liked it.It looked like it could have been a typical 1st day on a new job for anybody.Even though he was highly educated,he looked a bit "green" so to speak.Then it looked liked he slowly got more comfortable at what he was doing.I think he'll be okay.When I first heard he was coming to CSI,I thought he was going to be the new boss instead of a level 1.

Another thing I noticed,there's always some jerk with an attitude like that guy Hodges at the lab.So typical !! <lol>


----------

